# red eyed red belly



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

what is the color of a red belly's eyes??
mine is red, i thought only black p's had a red eye......


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mine has only a little red in it. If yours is completly red your lucky!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, Reds have reddish eyes, pretty normal...







!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Let them watch directly in the camera without the pre-flash against red eyes and voila. no just kidding :laugh:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

they do mostly have red eyes but not all the time
dixon


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

mine are very red 
they werent like that b4


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

They eyes of an RB does have a certain red pigment to it. This is one of the best ways to compare a red bellied pacu to a red bellied Piranha (for those new to the hobby) and the only Pygo who has this feature.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

so will the tern have red eyes 
jus wonderin im thinking no


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

AzNP said:


> so will the tern have red eyes
> jus wonderin im thinking no


 Unfortunately yellow Natts are from another river section, which doesnt give them the same characteristics. Check the thread on OPEFE, it clearly explains the cause and reasons on how Ternz and RBs (being both P. Natts) have their differences due different locality.


----------

